# Schrift um Grafik legen



## tilsenline (21. März 2003)

Hallo Leutz,

ich schon wieder.
Ich bin gerade dabei ein LOGO zu erstellen. Das ganze hat eine Runde Form. Jetzt möchte ich eine Schrift rum legen. So 100% bekomme ich das nicht hin. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit wie " Am Objekt ausrichten oder sowas??


----------



## killkrog (21. März 2003)

> _Auszug aus den Suchergebnissen_
> 
> *21.03.2003 um 13:41 Uhr query was empty 8
> 21.03.2003 um 13:33 Uhr nl2br 157
> ...



Daraus geht hervor, dass du die fantastische Suche dieses Boardes noch nicht einmal in Anspruch genommen hast. Wie wäre es, erst einmal das zu tun, bevor du Fragen stellst?

Gruß,
 Killkrog


----------



## Hercules (21. März 2003)

ne die einzige möglichtkeit ist die mit dem verbiegentool für die schrift... aber ich würd einfach sagen -- machs in illustrator oder meinetwegen auch in freehand oder sowas da kannst du einen pfad erstellen und auf diesen schrift anwenden...


----------



## caesar (21. März 2003)

ausserdem sieht das logo wie ein logo einer automarke aus...

/caesar_


korrigiere: da fehlt ein teil...


----------



## tilsenline (21. März 2003)

*@killkrog*

...also das mit der suche ist eine tolle Idee. Die Themen beantworten allerdings nicht meine Frage. Sorry falls diese Thema schon zu oft behandelt wurde.
@ caesar...was für eine Automarke??

Mit den gebotenen Textwerkzeugen geht das schon ganz gut, jedoch ist nach dem Ausrichten alle krum und schief.


----------



## caesar (21. März 2003)

ich meinte renault...

aber hab auch geschrieben, dass das 4. teil fehlt. 

renault verwendet einen rhombus.

ich korrigiere: es erinnert an ein logo einer automarke...


----------



## tilsenline (21. März 2003)

...auf Renault bin ich gar nicht gekommen  <lol>


----------



## Mythos007 (21. März 2003)

Heute schon Lotto gespielt ? *zwinker*

In Photoshop gibt es meines Kenntnisstandes 4 Möglichkeiten
eine Schrift um ein Objekt zu legen...


 *Möglichkeit I:*
 Text erstellen
 Mittig im Dokument anordnen
 Filter => Verzerrungsfilter => Polarkoordinaten => Rechteckig -> Polar
 Hinterher noch die Größe skalieren
 Vorteil : Recht genaue Kreisanordnung
 Nachteil: Die Schrift wird gerastert

*Möglichkeit II*
 Text auf einer neuen Ebene erstellen
 In der Textmenüleiste auf "Text verkrümmen" => Stil: Bogen gehen
 Größe skalieren über (Schriftgröße)
 danach diese Textebene kopieren und um 180 Grad drehen
 anschließend den Text entsprechend bearbeiten
 Nachteil: Recht ungenaue Kreisanordnung
 Vorteil: Der Text wird nicht gerastert

*Möglichkeit III*
 Einzelne Buchstaben auf unterschiedlichen Ebenen erstellen
 über "Transformieren => Drehen" den Text an die äußere Form angleichen
 Nachteil: Sehr zeitintensiv
 Vorteil: Der Text bleibt in gewisser Hinsicht editierbar

*Möglichkeit IV (Nur in Kombination mit Illustrator möglich)*
Den Textpfad in Illustrator erstellen
In ein Photoshopkompatibles Format exportieren
Nachteil: Nur in Verbindung mit Illustrator zu realisieren
Vorteil: Sehr genaue Kreisanordnung möglich
Vorteil II: Der Text bleibt "editierbar"

So - ich hoffe somit sind alle Klarheiten endgültig beseitigt 

In diesem Sinne bis dann dann euer Mythos


----------



## Hercules (21. März 2003)

ich würd mal sagen letzteres is die beste lösung auf die anderen hast du nicht so den idealen einfluss


----------



## tilsenline (21. März 2003)

...Entschuldigt die Nachfrage. Ist Illustrator ein zusätzliches Programm??


----------



## Thomas Lindner (21. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von tilsenline _
> *...Entschuldigt die Nachfrage. Ist Illustrator ein zusätzliches Programm?? *



Ja, ist auch von der Firma Adobe...


----------



## tilsenline (21. März 2003)

das kenne ich gar nicht....
vielen Dank für den Tip.


----------

